# Programs being deleted with nearly empty DVR



## BC207 (Mar 5, 2017)

My TiVo is around 30% full, yet for some reason it continually marks programs for deletion claiming "space is needed" when NOTHING is scheduled to be recorded. I've been a TiVo owner for well over 10 years and have not had this experience before. Is there a setting somewhere that I can change to correct this?
I've checked the other threads that are similar and haven't found a solution to this problem.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What size hard drive?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

BC207 said:


> My TiVo is around 30% full, yet for some reason it continually marks programs for deletion claiming "space is needed" when NOTHING is scheduled to be recorded. I've been a TiVo owner for well over 10 years and have not had this experience before. Is there a setting somewhere that I can change to correct this?
> I've checked the other threads that are similar and haven't found a solution to this problem.


What do you mean by "marks programs for deletion"?


----------



## BC207 (Mar 5, 2017)

In the "going away soon" grouping. I only found them there after my wife pointed out that shows were disappearing. They get listed as "going away soon" then deleted if I don't change them to KUID.


----------



## BC207 (Mar 5, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> What size hard drive?


1TB.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

BC207 said:


> In the "going away soon" grouping. I only found them there after my wife pointed out that shows were disappearing. They get listed as "going away soon" then deleted if I don't change them to KUID.


That just means that they _*can*_ be deleted if space is needed, not that they *will *be deleted.


----------



## BC207 (Mar 5, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> That just means that they _*can*_ be deleted if space is needed, not that they *will *be deleted.


It provides a day of the week they will be deleted, and if I do not go in and mark the programs KUID then they are deleted on that day, even when nothing at all is scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Again, that is not a "will be deleted date". Marking KUID for everything can cause other weird effects.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

So why do I see this weird effect?

I have two basic Roamio boxes. One is 1TB and one is 3TB. On the 1TB box, I have many (over 150) programs in the Recently Deleted Programs folder. I usually record prime time during the week, then watch on weekends. I record late night and never delete those programs. In two years I have only seen blue dots. I can see the yellow/exclamation point indicators if I look at the boxes with TD or kmttg. But why are there only blue dots in My Shows on both boxes? Never use KUID. Actually, I can look at the delete date and watch it move every day. I see programs being deleted from my "trash can".

On the 3TB box, I have been collecting NCIS:LA programs since I have never watched it. These go back to 9/21/16, about when I installed the 3TB drive. All 111 episodes have blue dots.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The only recordings for which I see blue dots are those I have transferred from my PC.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Not saying this is related to the problem your seeing, but I once had an issue that after I reran guided setup, my Tivo lost track of what was in my recently deleted folder. My recordings were getting deleted way sooner than they should have with a 1TB drive. I noticed that the Tivo was not deleting the oldest programs, but only the oldest it had recorded after I reran guided setup. After I manually deleted every recording in the recently deleted folder, the Tivo operated normally after that. Might be worth a shot to manually clean out your recently deleted folder.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> The only recordings for which I see blue dots are those I have transferred from my PC.


I should have known better than to post something when I was away and couldn't check. I see a lot of recordings marked with blue dots.

I see a few with plain yellow dots and they have "Will be deleted within 3 days" but they've been that way for months.

I see some that have a ! in the yellow dot and they have "Will be deleted within 24 hours" but they're all associated with 1Ps with KAM=1.

This is on a stock Base Roamio that's currently 62% full.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> I should have known better than to post something when I was away and couldn't check. I see a lot of recordings marked with blue dots.
> I see a few with plain yellow dots and they have "Will be deleted within 3 days" but they've been that way for months.
> I see some that have a ! in the yellow dot and they have "Will be deleted within 24 hours" but they're all associated with 1Ps with KAM=1.
> This is on a stock Base Roamio that's currently 62% full.


Now you have me worried that the Roamio doesn't compute correct storage (for the dots) when a bigger hard drive is installed. I have seen programs get killed from the Deleted folder when the count gets over 150.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think I solved this mystery by accident. My recording defaults have always been:
Keep at most: All shows

Today I set a 1P to record a program on TWC. It immediately got a yellow dot with an exclamation point. I have the 1P set to only save 3 copies. My To Do List has many more than that. So, set the recordings to "All shows" and see if you get only blue dots.


----------

